# Java zero day exploit



## teckk (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.zdnet.com/security-exper...t-could-take-two-years-7000009756/?s_cid=e539

http://www.zdnet.com/homeland-security-warns-to-disable-java-amid-zero-day-flaw-7000009713/

http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-to-patch-internet-explorer-zero-day-flaw-today-7000009770/?s_cid=e539


----------



## sossego (Jan 18, 2013)

Considering that RedHat and IBM use Java on the POWER/PowerPC architecture, they must be having a fit.

Edit: Considering that one can use simple html to run code in IE, why work on just the browser and not the OS?


----------

